# Pond dechlorinators



## sanj (11 Aug 2008)

I was wondering, can we actually use the pond version of dechlorinators/chloramine reducers?

It is just that they seem to work out cheaper and having an 860litre seems to make more sense. Was just wondering if there is somthing very different in them that would make them unsuitable for aquarium use?


----------



## Joecoral (11 Aug 2008)

of course you can, it's the exact same product except more concentrated to do larger volumes
i know of several people who use pond dechlor on a tank, its much better value for money
you may need to dilute it down a bit tho

JC


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

i use it, and i think George does aswell. No need to dilut it unless you want to make it last longer! But you have to work out how to do it. It isnt harmful in the way it comes.


----------



## Joecoral (11 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i use it, and i think George does aswell. No need to dilut it unless you want to make it last longer! But you have to work out how to do it. It isnt harmful in the way it comes.



I only say dilute it as on pond stuff its pretty concentrated ie 1ml does 100gal or whatever, which makes measuring 0.05ml to do a 5gal water change a bit of a pain, so perhaps dilute it 1:10 or 1:100 to make measuring easier


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

i see what you mean but it is a 850l tank   

mine does 10ml for 250l and it is the pond doctor


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Aug 2008)

I use NT labs Aquasure pond dechlorinator.  10ml does 180 litres or 40 imp gal   Makes it easy on my rio 180 as I do about 1/3 water change which means approx 3ml of dechlorinator.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Aug 2008)

You can also buy it dry as they are all based around Sodium Thiosulphate apparently.  Also the koi guys find that you can't really overdose this as it doesn't cause any problems in the water and simply neutralises cholirine/chloramine.  If your water is high in Chloramines then Sodium Thiosulphate will liberate ammonia into the water column though rather than bind them.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> You can also buy it dry as they are all based around Sodium Thiosulphate apparently.  Also the koi guys find that you can't really overdose this as it doesn't cause any problems in the water and simply neutralises cholirine/chloramine.  If your water is high in Chloramines then Sodium Thiosulphate will liberate ammonia into the water column though rather than bind them.



Very interesting.  

Does anyone know if the pond\tank dechlors all bind the ammonia rather than release it, or does it vary from product to product?

As an aside I got a water report recently to determine whether Thames Water use chlorine or chloramine and the report didn't say... it just said 'chlorides'


----------



## sanj (12 Aug 2008)

Ah so its a good idea then... hmm so much money spent on the aquarium packaged ones


----------



## a1Matt (12 Aug 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Ah so its a good idea then... hmm so much money spent on the aquarium packaged ones



a really good idea! Thanks Sanj


----------



## a1Matt (15 Aug 2008)

As a result of this thread I ordered some pond doctor dechlor off ebay yesterday morning and it arrived this morning.

Â£6.75 to treat 5600 litres  8) 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TAP-Pond-Doctor-D ... 286.c0.m14


----------

